# 2012



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

is the world going to end or what or will it be like another y2k kind of thing :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a time of awakening. The earths energy frequencies are changing and getting faster, some of us can sense that and are experiencing dramatic shifts in our own energy frequencies. We are adapting to a higher spiritual vibration. The mayan calendar only goes up to 2012, this is why some think the world will end then, but others know it is about a massive change in universal consciousness.

Why worry about it, the earth could be hit by a giant commit or something next year and be puffed into dust...live for NOW.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nothing gonna happen. Only companies gonna make more money on safety/protection stuff.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

There might be an alignment with the earth, the sun, and the center of the galaxy. What this most likely means is that we'll have a unique visual in our sky, but there shouldnt be any physical changes to the earth. Some do believe it to be the end of the world, but we've already passed several "end of the world" dates already- i doubt this one will be any different.

My personal belief is that the world never will come to an end. It will go through changes, but it will always be here. Im also open to Lynsey's idea about energy and spiritual vibrations as I have definately noticed changes in the last year.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

There is also the theory that the Mayan calender did not end. It just started again from the beginning. 
Seems like to me though, we are at a higher consciousness. Modern technology is allowing and encouraging the free flow of ideas. No religious body can stop the flow, and that's a good thing! Esp since the Divine Feminine is beginning to regain Her Place beside the Divine Masculine in our understanding.
That needs to happen if our society is to be whole and well.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

If you go by biblical teachings, the signs of the end time haven't come about yet, so I don't think it's going to end in 2012.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Anla said:


> There is also the theory that the Mayan calender did not end. It just started again from the beginning.
> Seems like to me though, we are at a higher consciousness. Modern technology is allowing and encouraging the free flow of ideas. No religious body can stop the flow, and that's a good thing! Esp since the Divine Feminine is beginning to regain Her Place beside the Divine Masculine in our understanding.
> That needs to happen if our society is to be whole and well.


have you read the cartesian masculinization of thought?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

UFO's are supposedly going to invade and aliens are going to take over the earth and kill all earthlings with their laser eyes.

EDIT: This was just a rumor I heard from my friend Fred.

EDIT: But it's true


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

My Dad does some contracting for the NSA and he says that they have plans to evacuate senior government officials to NORAD command at Cheyenne Mountain. Also, they're building a bunch of underground "missle silos" with space for thousands under most major cities, supposed to be finished by the end of 2010. I'd say the end is near.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

egodeath said:


> My Dad does some contracting for the NSA and he says that they have plans to evacuate senior government officials to NORAD command at Cheyenne Mountain. Also, they're building a bunch of underground "missle silos" with space for thousands under most major cities, supposed to be finished by the end of 2010. I'd say the end is near.


Anyone wanna sit on my roof and drink while the world burns around us? It'll be fun. I'll play guitar and you can call me Nero, and then we'll all laugh about how history repeats itself right before we're incinerated.

It's funny that the gov't predicts one of these "dirty bombs" going off in the next couple years. Once that happens, either fight your way into an underground city, or come drink beer with me. I say, "Fukk it."


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Indeed! Fukk it! I'll tip a few back with you broheme.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It might be a fight to get on owen's roof, if there's not enough booze


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

and this is why i boughts meself a copy of "the Zombie Survival Guide" by max brooks. but seriously i do hope something quite fascinating happens in 3 years. after all if the world ends, it's like not a door closes another opens. it's more like you opened the window to see what's out there, and the wind blew the door shut. know you know there's more than just your room that can have an affect on you.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

egodeath said:


> My Dad does some contracting for the NSA and he says that they have plans to evacuate senior government officials to NORAD command at Cheyenne Mountain. Also, they're building a bunch of underground "missle silos" with space for thousands under most major cities, supposed to be finished by the end of 2010. I'd say the end is near.


Seriously? they are doing that? Or am i making a fool of myself now?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kidding.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Yeah, I'm kidding.


Damn, is the roof party still on though?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure thing. I'll bbq.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome, i'll make tinfoil hats.

Not sure why, but I feel like an end of the world roof party needs tinfoil hats.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh hell yeah.
We need music, bbq, beer, tinfoil hats, eclipse glasses (so we can watch the nuclear explosions) and acid (for our non-DP'd friends).


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Oh hell yeah.
> We need music, bbq, beer, tinfoil hats, eclipse glasses (so we can watch the nuclear explosions) and acid (for our non-DP'd friends).


If any of us survive it ought to be a night to remember!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually we wont be needing the tinfoilhats because if this happens the conspiracy/coverup has been true  And on this doomsday I think the government has other stuff going on other than "listening in on peoples brains" or something else with the brain, which was originally why someone started to wear a tinfoil hat.

I will be listening to this song when it all goes down.


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Watch, December 20th 2012, when so many think the world will end, nothing is gonna happen. And the moment everyone realizes what a joke it was, then some genius in the middle east is gonna coinsidently launch a nuke or something on the 21st. And then any survivors will claim how powerful the mind of Nostradamus truly was because he predicted it along with countless civilizations. Morons.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

ryanweatherby said:


> Watch, December 20th 2012, when so many think the world will end, nothing is gonna happen. And the moment everyone realizes what a joke it was, then some genius in the middle east is gonna coinsidently launch a nuke or something on the 21st. And then any survivors will claim how powerful the mind of Nostradamus truly was because he predicted it along with countless civilizations. Morons.


By "everyone" do you mean some crazies?
Personally, I think the world already ended.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> ryanweatherby said:
> 
> 
> > Watch, December 20th 2012, when so many think the world will end, nothing is gonna happen. And the moment everyone realizes what a joke it was, then some genius in the middle east is gonna coinsidently launch a nuke or something on the 21st. And then any survivors will claim how powerful the mind of Nostradamus truly was because he predicted it along with countless civilizations. Morons.
> ...


I think so too, maybe a few times.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Philip K. Dick thought time was an illusion to make us forget that the year is 50 A.D. and Jesus Christ was killed.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Philip K. Dick thought time was an illusion to make us forget that the year is 50 A.D. and Jesus Christ was killed.


Neat.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

So the world will never end.
But he had it wrong.
It's always now.
And the world is ending one second at a time.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I am a philosophical guy in some ways, but I have never in my life been able to understand the theory that time is an illusion.

Time is a measure of change. Change clearly occurs - all that time does is measure this.

The brain affects our perception of time, certainly - people who have gone into comas can feel like no time has passed. As we get older, it feels as if time speeds up. But these are the illusions. Time is a precise measure of things happening - The sun rises and sets every day at the time it is predicted to.

It is like saying that distance (as a measure of here to there) doesn't exist in my opinion.

I realize some really smart people have examined time and come up with much more complex and interesting theories than myself, but I personally don't get it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you familiar with the idea that time dilates and contracts?
It speeds and slows based on the speed of an observer or the curvature of space (gravity).

t' = t/SQRT(1-(v^2)/(c^2))

where:
t = time interval measured by observer in inertial frame
t' = time interval measured by another observer moving with velocity v relative to the first observer
c = speed of light (approx 3.00(10^8) m/s)

Time is only as precise as our measurement of it.
I don't mean that it is an illusion because it doesn't exist; I mean it is an illusion because, much like space, 
it is not constant although our normal perception of it seems to be.
There is no past or future, there is only now, the moment in which we live; the past is confined to memory and the future is inaccessible.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Time is only as precise as our measurement of it.
> I don't mean that it is an illusion because it doesn't exist; I mean it is an illusion because, much like space,
> it is not constant although our normal perception of it seems to be.
> There is no past or future, there is only now, the moment in which we live; the past is confined to memory and the future is inaccessible.


I think you are much smarter than me haha, so no I don't fully 'get' this. But I can wrap my mind around it as a philosophical idea, and am aware of real instances where it would occur in reality.

It is an interesting topic I suppose, but one that I have never fully researched. For me - time as it is experienced here on earth is a human's measurement of change. It has been broken down to quite an exact science, and I appreciate its value. Beyond that, my head may explode if I think too much about it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ryan's pretty smart. When he goes off on deep things like that I generally just say oh well I'm not going to worry about it. lol


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm just saying nothing is constant, everything changes, what once was is now seen to be an illusion, all that crap.
Probably best if you gloss over it, because:

a) I'm insane and you shouldn't listen to me;

and

b) I might drive you (more) insane.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Seeing through the illusion of time will not send you insane. Time is a relative man made concept simply for the convenience of putting order, structure and measurement to life. Time is just part of the illusion

Linear time is the illusion, the cycle of change is very real. Because its a cycle its all here and always was-Even the now is an illusion.

Knowing time is an illusion doesn't change anything, life is still the same whether you know the illusion or not, so why worry about it?.....Waste of ...this life.


----------

